# Get involved with M-Edge Product Development!



## [email protected] (Nov 28, 2010)

Hey Everyone,

We're looking to mix it up in our Latitude line with a new set of colors. This is your chance to tell us which new color you would like to see. Check out this link and come back to vote for your favorite color combination. Voting will run until December 17th 2010. We will announce which new colors will be offered once the voting has been tallied. Check them out now!

http://www.facebook.com/medgeaccessories#!/photo.php?fbid=468999646946&set=a.468969416946.251262.190018231946

Thanks to everyone who participates.

Jaime


----------



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

Oh darn, I was hoping you were looking for some product testers! LOL. I would gladly do that for you. And yes, I'll vote on a picture.


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

I wish you wouldn't tease us with things going on at another site.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Um..I can't figure out how to vote.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

M-Edge was one of the first cases I bought for my Kindle and I still like it. I can't decide on those colors - I love them ALL, but where's the PINK one? 

I couldn't see a Vote section either.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 28, 2010)

You're welcome to respond to this post with your favorites.  I'll tally the votes later.  Thanks!


----------



## Straker (Oct 1, 2010)

I liked # 2 (black/teal) and # 4 (black/red).


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Black cases -- not purple trim.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm voting for more choices for the DX!

That said, I like the black/teal and the grey/teal.


----------



## mmrocker13 (Oct 7, 2010)

grey and orange

More stuff needs to be orange.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

The gray with the blue edging is the nicest color combination to my eye.  

But I am sticking with my K2 until you produce the M-Skin for K3.  The M-Skin is simply the best Kindle cover M-Edge has ever made, and, for that matter, the best Kindle cover anyone has ever made.


----------



## Emmalita (Feb 24, 2009)

black with aqua


----------



## Lisa M. (Jun 15, 2010)

I want to vote to bring back the hinge system.


----------



## kindlefan (Dec 4, 2008)

Lisa M. said:


> I want to vote to bring back the hinge system.


Amen. I am beyond disappointed with M-Edge, though I am sure Noreve is happy to have my money instead.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 28, 2010)

We are always looking for suggestions.  I will take your comments on the hinge to the PD Team.  

Does anyone else have any comments on the Latitude Remix?  Like, dislike?  Favorite color options?


----------



## CoolMom1960 (Mar 16, 2009)

Not my cup of tea, but I like the black ones with the bright colors.  Not so sure about the gray color combos.


----------



## reefer (Jan 2, 2010)

i really like the orange and gray! i would rank that number 1. i also like the black and hot pink, but ONLY if the pink is really that saturated and bright, otherwise i wouldn't like it. and the black and teal is nice also


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

I prefer the black over the gray and I really like the Black/Purple combo (but that might have something to do with most of my accessories being purple   )


----------



## KozysMom (Dec 26, 2010)

Jaime, what was the final decision?  When will the new colors come out?  I got a Kindle 3 for Christmas and want to order a case, but trying to hold off for the new system to be offered in something other than black.  

Thanks!!!


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I like the black / teal the best.  Not on Facebook and don't want to be on Facebook.

Don't think I'd use a cover that included a zipper, or don't think my hands would appreciate that.

Would never buy a cover that used the hinge system.

I did greatly enjoy the one M Edge I had for my K2..  Platform that flipped back in Sapphire.. very well made.


----------



## bookie (Apr 3, 2010)

PLEASE, PLEASE, bring back the ICON!!!!!! I love the K2 size (have 3 colors) as I have the K3 in a silicone 'border' (Marware Sport cover) and it fits inside the ICON which is the most gorgeous thing EVER. Would buy in several more colors, esp purple croc. PLEASE!!!!!!!!


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

It seems like you got more more people on this thread who liked black than people who liked gray, and I was afraid you were going to come out with a crop of black covers. I'm very tired of black. But the final results are fabulous. Excellent color choices. I especially like the purple with the gray:

http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle3-latitude.psp


----------

